# Jégszekrény



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Néha spontán _jégszekrénynek _hívom a _hűtőt _(=_hűtőszekrény_) és másoktól is hallom ezt a szót a környezetemben. Lehet, hogy ez korral jár , habár sohasem volt olyan "szerkentyűnk" amibe jeget kellett volna helyezni ahhoz, hogy hűtsön - én már csak a villanyáramra műkodő hűtőszekrényekkel találkoztam életem során. Ezen kívűl, egy időben a _fridzsider _szó is "divatos" volt.

Kérdésem: ti még használjátok, vagy a ti környzetekben használják/használták a _jegszekrény_, illetve a _fridzsider _szót?


----------



## Zsanna

Gyermekkoromban volt használatban ez a kifejezés, de mi elég gyorsan átváltottunk "jeges"-re (= a rövidebb változata), utána viszont azt hiszem, szépen átcsúszott "hűtőbe" és maradt ez. 
Én, személy szerint nem használom sehogy sem jelenleg, mert otthon nem magyarul beszélünk, tehát nem tudom, mit mondanék, de valószínűleg hűtőt.


----------



## francisgranada

Kösz Zsanna. Meglátjuk, van-e valaki a fórum tagok között, aki még használja ...


----------



## tomtombp

Hehe, spontán biztos nem jönne elő, túl "szabatos" ahhoz. Egyszerűen "hűtő", minden kontextusban szóban. Néhányan hívják fridzsidernek is. Formálisabban, írásban "hűtőszekrény." A mélyhűtő (külön vagy egyben a hűtővel) pedig vagy "mélyhűtő" vagy "fagyasztó". Szóval, nem, a "jégszekrényt" nem használnám, persze érteném miről van szó, ha hallanám, de kicsit furcsállnám a szóhasználatot. Valamilyen más nyelvjárásra, vagy külföldire "gyanakodnék". 

Edit: Megkérdeztem az egyik ismerősömet, állítólag Nógrád megyében használják a szülei, tehát vagy helyi, vagy generációs különbség.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... állítólag Nógrád megyében használják a szülei, tehát vagy helyi, vagy generációs különbség.


Világ életemben sejtettem, hogy a nógrádiak rendes emberek . Viccen kívül, inkább generációs különbség lesz. Ez a Zsanna válaszából is kitűnik, vagyis a _jégszekrény _kifejezés eleinte használatos volt másutt is - gondolom az egész magyar nyelvterületen. 

A _fridzsidert _amolyan "átmeneti" (esetleg "divatos") megoldásnak képzelem - mielőtt a _hűtő(szekrény) _kifejezés igazán meghonosodott volna. Tudtommal mifelénk már nem használják.


----------



## tomtombp

Megkérdeztem másokat is és állítólag a régebbi amerikai szépirodalom magyar fordításaiban használják. Lehet, hogy onnan jön (icebox). Régebben, amíg nem voltak elektromos hűtők ezt szó szerint értették, ahogy azt az eredeti hozzászólásban említetted. A kérdés, hogy Magyarországon is használtak-e ilyeneket.


----------



## AndrasBP

Én nem használom a jégszekrényt, a környezetemben sem használta senki. Nekem régies szóhasználatnak tűnik.
Megnéztem a wikin, hogy a (nagyjából) európai nyelvek közül nincs túl sok, ahol a hűtőszekrény elnevezésében a "jég" szó szerepelne, összesen négyet találtam:
izlandi, finn, lett és török.


----------



## Zsanna

Nemrégiben hallottam a rádióban, hogy az 50-es években (kb. 1960-ig) utcai árusok kínáltak táblás jeget, amit a vásárlók fa külsejű jégszekrénybe tettek az étel hűtésére, ill. hosszabb tárolására, és tényleg valószínűleg innen ered az elnevezés. (Ennek már nem voltam tanúja, de a kifejezés - ezek szerint - aránylag elég szépen túlélte az eredetét.)


----------



## franknagy

> hogy az 50-es években (kb. 1960-ig) utcai árusok kínáltak táblás jeget,  amit a vásárlók fa külsejű jégszekrénybe tettek az étel hűtésére,


Én még emlékszem rá, így volt.
Még régebben jeget vágtak a Balatonból, és _jégveremben_ tárolták, ahonnan szükség szerint vettek ki belőle.
Van még egy szó: "frigó".
Amerikában a déli nagyurak az északi vidékekről hozatták a jeget a limonádéjukba. Olvastam egy könyvet, amely leírja, hogyan találtak ki egyre jobb hőszigetelő csomagolásokat.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> ...  Van még egy szó: "frigó".


Olaszul mondják így (rövid _o_-val, a teljes szó _frigorifero_).


----------

